# put lipstick on a pig



## nickel (Sep 11, 2008)

_You can put lipstick on a pig... it's still a pig_. Έτσι το είπε ο Ομπάμα, και έγινε της κακομοίρας. Τάχατες ότι έκανε έμμεση σεξιστική αναφορά στην κυρία Πέιλιν. Φανταστείτε δηλαδή να μετέφραζαν και οι άλλοι το δικό μας αντίστοιχο: _Τον αράπη κι αν το πλένεις, το σαπούνι σου χαλάς. _(Ένας φίλος εδώ μέσα έχει δώσει και δική του εκδοχή: Ακόμα κι αν βάλεις βρακί στον κώλο της μαϊμούς, δεν παύει να είναι μαϊμού.)

Βεβαίως, η ειδησεογραφία είναι υποχρεωμένη να κάνει κατά λέξη μετάφραση: _όσο κραγιόν κι αν βάλεις στο γουρούνι, γουρούνι θα μείνει._

Έχουμε κι άλλη γνωστή παροιμία εμείς: _απέξω κούκλα κι από μέσα πανούκλα_. Όμως δεν ταιριάζει εδώ. Καλύτερη: _Πάνε να μας πουλήσουνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες_.

Ειδικά για την Πέιλιν και τους Αμερικανούς: Δώσ' τους αρκετές μεταξωτές κορδέλες και θα πάν' να κρεμαστούν. Αλλά άλλη παροιμία αυτή...


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Χμ... έτσι που το διατύπωσε ο Ομπάμα, είναι παροιμία. Οι παροιμίες, σε αντίθεση με τις ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις, μεταφράζονται αυτολεξεί όταν δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο. Το δικό μας αντίστοιχο είναι μάλλον αυτό με τον αράπη και οπωσδήποτε όχι τα φύκια κι οι κορδέλες, που δεν έχουν τη διάσταση της ματαιοπονίας.

Άσχετο μεν, γλωσσικό δε του Ελισαίου Γιανίδη: _Η μητρική μας γλώσσα μοιάζει με ζωντανό οργανισμό, που τρώει, αφομοιώνει ξένη ύλη και μεγαλώνει. Η καθαρεύουσα μοιάζει μ' ένα άγαλμα, που ποτέ δε θα μεγαλώσει -το χρίουμε με γύψο και μας φαίνεται πως μεγαλώνει._


----------



## Lina (Sep 11, 2008)

Ίσως δικαίως θεωρήθηκε αναφορά στην Πέιλιν, η οποία είχε πει: What's the difference between a hockey mom and a pit bull? Lipstick. Οπότε, το κραγιόν θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να μπει στη μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Εγώ προτιμάω τον αράπη πάντως, το φύκι νομίζω ότι δηλώνει μια διάθεση εξαπάτησης, εμείς όμως δε μασάμε. Όσο για την κούκλα-πανούκλα, νομίζω ότι υποδηλώνει κάτι πολύ ωραίο εξωτερικά που όμως, όπως όλα τα φαινόμενα, απατά.


Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο παρεμφερές με τον αράπη, ή όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Lina said:


> Ίσως δικαίως θεωρήθηκε αναφορά στην Πέιλιν, η οποία είχε πει: What's the difference between a hockey mom and a pit bull? Lipstick. Οπότε, το κραγιόν θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να μπει στη μετάφραση.


Ναι, αν θέλουμε να μεταφράσουμε για να γίνει οπωσδήποτε ο συνειρμός. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πάντως, το κραγιόν θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει βοηθητικά ως προς τον αράπη, σαν επεξηγηματική πρόταση. Ανάλογα με το κείμενο, βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## stathis (Sep 11, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το δικό μας αντίστοιχο είναι μάλλον αυτό με τον αράπη και οπωσδήποτε όχι τα φύκια κι οι κορδέλες, που δεν έχουν τη διάσταση της ματαιοπονίας.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το lipstick on a pig δεν έχει τόσο τη διάσταση της ματαιοπονίας, όσο του εξωραϊσμού κάποιου κακού/άσχημου πράγματος, καθώς και της ντεμέκ αλλαγής. Για το τελευταίο, έχουμε το _άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός κι έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς_, το οποίο θα ήταν η πρώτη μου επιλογή στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.



nickel said:


> Φανταστείτε δηλαδή να μετέφραζαν και οι άλλοι το δικό μας αντίστοιχο: _Τον αράπη κι αν το πλένεις, το σαπούνι σου χαλάς. _


Θα ήταν εντελώς σουρεάλ να βάλει κάποιος μεταφραστής/δημοσιογράφος τον Ομπάμα να λέει _τον αράπη κι αν τον πλένεις, το σαπούνι σου χαλάς_...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2008)

Το γουρούνι αν μακιγιάρεις, το κραγιόνι σου χαλάς.


----------



## kabuki (Sep 11, 2008)

Ή το γουρούνι κι αν το βάφεις, το κραγιόνι σου χαλάς.
Για να θυμίζει και τον αράπη!


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Lina said:


> Ίσως δικαίως θεωρήθηκε αναφορά στην Πέιλιν, η οποία είχε πει: What's the difference between a hockey mom and a pit bull? Lipstick. Οπότε, το κραγιόν θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να μπει στη μετάφραση.



Η φράση της Πέιλιν ήταν σήμερα στην εφημερίδα και το hockey το φάγανε στη μετάφραση ("η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μια μαμά..."). Πώς θα το βάζατε;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Η διαφορά μεταξύ μιας κλασικής μαμάς και ενός πιτμπουλ ξέρετε ποια είναι; Το μακιγιάζ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2008)

Εγώ θα έβαζα "φανατική μαμά". Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι δα και η τέλεια σύναψη, αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει (ακόμα) κάτι καλύτερο με δύο μόνο λέξεις.


----------



## stathis (Sep 11, 2008)

sarant said:


> Η φράση της Πέιλιν ήταν σήμερα στην εφημερίδα και το hockey το φάγανε στη μετάφραση ("η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μια μαμά..."). Πώς θα το βάζατε;


Βλέπω τον εξής ορισμό στο Encarta για το hockey mom:
mother devoted to child's hockey interest: a mother who is willing to spend a great deal of time and effort to support her child's participation in ice hockey
Νομίζω πως ό,τι πιο κοντινό έχουμε είναι το τραγικό είδος των μανάδων που συμπάσχουν και αγωνιούν μαζί με "το σπλάχνο τους" όταν δίνει πανελλήνιες. Ξέρετε ποιες λέω, αυτές που βγαίνουν μετά και λένε "τα καταφέραμε", "είχαμε προετοιμαστεί καλά" και λοιπές αηδίες.
(Σαν να βγήκα ανεπαισθήτως οφ-τόπικ...)


----------



## curry (Sep 11, 2008)

stathis said:


> Νομίζω πως ό,τι πιο κοντινό έχουμε είναι το τραγικό είδος των μανάδων που συμπάσχουν και αγωνιούν μαζί με "το σπλάχνο τους" όταν δίνει πανελλήνιες. Ξέρετε ποιες λέω, αυτές που βγαίνουν μετά και λένε "τα καταφέραμε", "είχαμε προετοιμαστεί καλά" και λοιπές αηδίες.(Σαν να βγήκα ανεπαισθήτως οφ-τόπικ...)



Πού να τις δεις να χοροπηδάνε κιόλας και να πανηγυρίζουν "περάσαμε, περάσαμε!"


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Ή να κατακευρανώνουν τους θορυβοποιούς: διαβάζουμε, διαβάζουμε.


----------



## stathis (Sep 11, 2008)

sarant said:


> Η φράση της Πέιλιν ήταν σήμερα στην εφημερίδα και το hockey το φάγανε στη μετάφραση ("η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μια μαμά..."). Πώς θα το βάζατε;


Χαζομαμά, ενδεχομένως.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2008)

Ένα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο της hockey mom είναι η ενεργός συμμετοχή της μαμάς, με φωνές και πανηγύρια στις επιτυχίες αλλά και με γιουχαΐσματα στους αντιπάλους, γι' αυτό και πρότεινα το "φανατική". Πιστεύω ο καθένας αντιλαμβάνεται ότι μια φανατική μαμά είναι χαζομαμά που δεν αρκείται στο να καμαρώνει μετά βεβαιότητος ότι το βλαστάρι της είναι τέλειο, αλλά έχει κόψει άλυσο. Και τι λένε οι ίδιες :): http://www.hockeymoms.com/member/index.php?section_id=121


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Τελικά, σε μια μετάφραση χωρίς δυνατότητα υποσημειώσεων κτλ. το καλύτερο μου φαίνεται το "κλασική μαμά" αφού το λέει η ίδια για τον εαυτό της.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει διαφορά η hockey mom από τη soccer mom, ίσως μόνο γεωγραφική (στα πιο βόρεια κλίματα, χόκεϊ)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2008)

Μια κλασική μαμά πάντως εγώ θα περίμενα να είναι κλώσα με κραγιόν, όχι πίτμπουλ. 

Για το δεύτερο ερώτημα, http://www.forbes.com/opinions/2008/09/08/soccer-hockey-moms-oped-cx_af_al_0908finnertylevy.html.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Κλώσσα ξεκλώσσα, για κάνε πως κακολογείς το βλαστάρι της και θα σου πω εγω.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 11, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ένα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο της hockey mom είναι η ενεργός συμμετοχή της μαμάς, με φωνές και πανηγύρια στις επιτυχίες αλλά και με γιουχαΐσματα στους αντιπάλους, γι' αυτό και πρότεινα το "φανατική". Πιστεύω ο καθένας αντιλαμβάνεται ότι μια φανατική μαμά είναι χαζομαμά που δεν αρκείται στο να καμαρώνει μετά βεβαιότητος ότι το βλαστάρι της είναι τέλειο, αλλά έχει κόψει άλυσο. Και τι λένε οι ίδιες :): http://www.hockeymoms.com/member/index.php?section_id=121



Αυτό δεν είναι πια μαμά, είναι οπαδός! 
Ή μαμά-cheerleader. Ή μαμά-groupie. Ή μαμά-κατάρα...


----------



## stathis (Sep 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι πια μαμά, είναι οπαδός!
> Ή μαμά-cheerleader. Ή μαμά-groupie. Ή μαμά-κατάρα...


Ή πέτα-τη-μαμά-απ'-το-τρένο...


----------



## sarant (Sep 13, 2008)

Στο τελευταίο δελτίο του, ο Quinion δίνει κάποια λινκ για την ιστορία της έκφρασης.
http://www.slate.com/id/2199805/
και
http://www.visualthesaurus.com/cm/wordroutes/1526/
και
http://illinois.edu/blog/view?blogId=25&topicId=2173&count=1&ACTION=VIEW_TOPIC_DIALOGS&skinId=286


----------



## Lina (Sep 13, 2008)

Η εν λόγω κυρία πάντως που φωτογραφίζεται όλο καμάρι με τα κυνηγετικά της τρόπαια ανέβασε πολύ τις μετοχές του Μακέιν και, όπως λένε, φαίνεται ότι μεταφέρει το χαρτί της αλλαγής στο στρατόπεδο των Ρεπουμπλικανών. Αν είναι δυνατόν! 

Για να λειτουργήσω και λίγο προβοκατόρικα, μια και εδώ στην Ελλάδα δηλώνουμε ομπαμικοί, θα πω ότι η υποψηφιότητα του Ομπάμα βασίζεται σε ένα ζωτικό ψεύδος: ο Ομπάμα δεν είναι μαύρος. Δεν είναι απόγονος των σκλάβων της Αφρικής, δεν είναι ο μαύρος των γκέτο. Για να μην πούμε και για τα φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά του, ούτε πλακουτσωτή μύτη ούτε χοντρά χείλη. Προσέξατε, φαντάζομαι, ότι τα μαλλιά του τα κουρεύει τόσο κοντά, που δεν φαίνεται ότι είναι κατσαρά.

Για να επανέλθω λίγο και στο θέμα μας, φαίνεται ότι αυτή η παροιμία με το κραγιόν και το γουρούνι του στοίχισε.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 13, 2008)

Lina said:


> Η εν λόγω κυρία πάντως που φωτογραφίζεται όλο καμάρι με τα κυνηγετικά της τρόπαια ανέβασε πολύ τις μετοχές του Μακέιν και, όπως λένε, φαίνεται ότι μεταφέρει το χαρτί της αλλαγής στο στρατόπεδο των Ρεπουμπλικανών. Αν είναι δυνατόν!



Δυστυχώς, αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια. Άσε που ο Μακέιν είναι ηλικιωμένος και με προβλήματα υγείας. Φανταστείτε την Πάλιν κοσμοκρατόρισσα.


----------



## Lina (Sep 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Φανταστείτε την Πάλιν κοσμοκρατόρισσα.



Φανταστείτε επίσης με τι τρόπαιο θα φωτογραφηθεί αν κερδίσει τον πόλεμο κατά της τρομοκρατίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Φανταστείτε την Πάλιν κοσμοκρατόρισσα.


Μου καταστρέφει τον ύπνο και μόνο η σκέψη, εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες. Το φαντάζεστε να νοσταλγήσουμε τον Μπους (ή τη Θάτσερ);


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 14, 2008)

Τελικά άρεσε σε πολλούς η παροιμία του Ομπάμα.






_by Pat Oliphant_





_by Tom Toles_


----------

